# Gettin divorced



## devilio (Nov 20, 2016)

Just a n everday ex careered retiree recently.
32 years same job.
3rd marriage and divorce to be.
California.
Looking for any kind of info specifically though reliable if I can find it.
Its an agreeable divorce as far as possible.
10 year marriage.
Foreign born herself .Citizen myself born here.
We got a house apiece look so.
Anxietious process.
Well I hope some of you may know more than I about this subject.
Ill try and e mail anything I may know to you.
Well ok lets get on with it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess I'm not sure what it is that you are asking about. 

Are you asking about the divorce process?

If not what?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Just out of curiosity,how does a person post but not have it recognized as a post. OP presently has 0 posts listed with avatar.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

TBT said:


> Just out of curiosity,how does a person post but not have it recognized as a post. OP presently has 0 posts listed with avatar.


I was just going to post the same thing.


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Do bad posts earn negative post credit? lol


----------

